# Lola is home!



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Lola has been with us a few hours now and has settled in perfectly...she's such a calm confident kitten and LOVES being cuddled. She'd met Calude and Winston and there was no hissing or scrapping so they'll hopefully all be fine together...i just hope she's okay tonight and Winston cried and cried the first night he was on his own:

baby Lola at the breeders:










back home with us in the cat playroom










meeting Winston









asleep on grandma, her first visitor


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww lola is gorgeous  you must be really proud  xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh yeah ..hurryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...:cornut:

aint she cute.....:001_wub::thumbsup:


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you...she is very very cute but then I am biased 

I'm so surprised and how calm she is..she went to sleep in the car on the way back from the breeders, explored the room, met the boys and then fell asleep on my lap. It's also quite strange so see the size difference between her and Winston as she's 13 weeks and Winston only 6 weeks older but the size differnce is incredible


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

so they get on good then i take it??

lovly colour they are and there wee chubby cheeks..


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw I just love little Lola she is a gorgeous girl!! Hope she has a good first night.

Laura


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

She is beautiful!!!
Lots of fun and games to come for you...
Keep us updated!! 
xXx


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> so they get on good then i take it??
> 
> lovly colour they are and there wee chubby cheeks..


Yeah they got on brilliantly. I was going to try and separate them for the first few days but Winston must have been able to tell she was here as he was sat outside the playroom door crying to come in so I let him in. I'd out some of her used litter the breeder had given in the boys litter tray and some of hers in theirs and also I'd put winstons blanket in the carry case when I collected her so she got used to his smell on the way home so I hope all that worked. Winston is very very laid back anyway..he's met all my rabbits and claude with no problems....he's got a bit bored of her now though and come downstairs


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

little_miss_kitty said:


> Yeah they got on brilliantly. I was going to try and separate them for the first few days but Winston must have been able to tell she was here as he was sat outside the playroom door crying to come in so I let him in. I'd out some of her used litter the breeder had given in the boys litter tray and some of hers in theirs and also I'd put winstons blanket in the carry case when I collected her so she got used to his smell on the way home so I hope all that worked. Winston is very very laid back anyway..he's met all my rabbits and claude with no problems....he's got a bit bored of her now though and come downstairs


thats nice to hear...:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

love the cat play room idea  I might make one for my lot. She looks beautiful glad you got her in the end.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> love the cat play room idea  I might make one for my lot. She looks beautiful glad you got her in the end.


Its our spare room/dumping ground so its full of their toys and scratch posts and they are free to make as much mess and noise as they like. They love it in there 

here are some more pics


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw she is gorgeous! a little beauty :001_wub:

D x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

looks great for them to race about and play in


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

She is a stunner lovely cat room to looks like fun !


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like shes settled in already, look how much shes grown already since your first visit !

they grow so so fast


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is beautiful, great pics xxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Im so jealous of your cat room how gorgeous is that?

Lola is gorgeous. I love her colour. I hope you get lots of enjoyment out of her.

Izzie


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

it certainly sounds as if Lola has made herself at home. glad Winston has accepted her as a new member of the family. she's very sweet and I love their playroom!:thumbup:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh she's beautiful! Reminds me of my Barney with her colouring!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Lola is adorable how cute and love their play room


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lola is gorgeous, love her play room,x


----------

